

This is my in-progress collection of CSS3 buttons. Any ideas for more styles? - Halienja
http://ubuwaits.github.com/css3-buttons/

======
scrrr
Thank you for sharing these.

Suggestions: Add hover- and mouse-down styles for all of them. For example
"Launch" only has a hover-style, but does not change when you press it. (on
Chrome/OSX at least)

~~~
ubuwaits
Almost all of the buttons have hover and active states now. More refinements
will be made shortly.

~~~
scrrr
Looks good. :)

------
filipcte
I'm a big fan of ZURB's CSS3 buttons:
<http://www.zurb.com/blog_uploads/0000/0617/buttons-03.html>

------
DTrejo
More button styles you could add to the gallery:

[http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/08/23/resolution-
independent...](http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/08/23/resolution-independent-
mobile-ui/) (resolution independent buttons!)

<http://www.webdesignerwall.com/demo/css-buttons.html>

<http://lab.simurai.com/css/buttons/> (super juicy and glossy! mind the flaws)

[http://brandonmathis.com/blog/2009/11/19/fancy-buttons-
are-h...](http://brandonmathis.com/blog/2009/11/19/fancy-buttons-are-here/)
(complicated)

------
barmstrong
The redact one looks like it degrades gracefully in IE8 and 7. I noticed these
are all using the <button> tag. Hopefully they look just as good with the
<input type='submit'>

Have been looking for a good CSS button for a while that degrades gracefully
in IE's, and can be used as a submit tag as well as link, etc. Does anyone
have a favorite?

~~~
ubuwaits
These buttons should look just as good using the input tag. There might be
very slight differences in certain browsers, but nothing drastic.

------
jayair
I had written a detailed article about it before -
[http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/03/creating-a-
realis...](http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/03/creating-a-realistic-
looking-button-with-css3/)

It uses a gradient image but that could easily be replaced with the CSS3
gradient.

------
wilhelm
I made these buttons a while ago:
<http://e-tjenesten.org/eksperimenter/knapp/>

------
dunstad
The 'clarify and 'X' buttons show their corners in Chrome, looks a bit messy.

~~~
ubuwaits
This is the result of a known bug in Chrome/Win and Chrome/Linux:

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=29427>

------
grandalf
very cool. Might I request some that look like the buttons in Tender? I like
the smooth minimalism:

<http://tenderapp.com/tour/collect/>

------
ashitvora
You might wanna add Hover, Click affect to this button.

------
samg_
Navigation buttons: Back, Forward, Up, Top, etc.

------
theycallmemorty
They don't look too bad in IE8.

~~~
justinwhite15
They also don't look too bad in the IE9 beta.

------
fady
nice job!

